# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]






Happy Birthday, Meldirimdii[/align][align=center]slave to Freyr!




[/align][align=center] 

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Welcome toAmber and her mixed-rex bunny, Alistair!view_topic.php?id=49322&forum_id=26view_topic.php?id=49322&forum_id=26[/align][align=center]


[/align][align=center]Welcome to Aussiebunny and her 2 Netherland Dwarf rabbits, Muffin and Phillipe!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Welcome to ddufty a new couple to our boards with their 4 outdoor bunnies!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*SnowyShiloh**'s* wondering about "Bunny Talk" How are our rabbits communicating with each other and with us?




 *MagneticLove *purchased some colored popsicle sticks and is wondering if they are safe to chew on.




*Dragonrain's *Ziggy has some matted back feet. Are there any good ways to clean them off?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*sbaxter *is wondering about all thefoot stomping that George is doing. When does your bunny stomp?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Frankz *is going shopping for Sunny and wants to know how much food should be measured out daily for a good bunny diet?[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Midas isshedding again! Is a molt this year normal? What can you do to lessen the flying fur![/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center] *Sabine* has an unusual bunny named Oskar. She has questions about his behavior and wonders if there are other buns out there like him![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*secuono *is concerned about Fluff's orange colored pee. Check out this thread and add your 2 cents![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] *bunnygirl09 *is concerned that her bunny might bepregnant. Can you help her figure out the signs?
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Blaze_Amita *wants to get a show report from a past show she was in. Any tips on how to obtain one[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]There's a bunny show in Lebanon Valley! Are you going? DyemondRabbitry is! Look for her there![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*BlueGiants *is going to a show in Connecticut! She's looking forward to it. Let her know if you'll be there, too![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




 [/align][align=center]


 [/align][align=center]It is your last chance to vote on the Back to School Buns! Photo Phile Contest![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Look for a new contest starting Sunday!!!
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears *challenges YOU to a game of Dart the Sheep! 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*happatk *is sharing about her eating habits. Do you binge? This is a thread to share![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*DeniseJP *is concerned about the results of her blood test. She is also sharing some horse and rabbit news![/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## DeniseJP

Thanks, Minda for including my posts - I have to say that having Calliope be happy in my arms was quite therapeutic for us both when Dipper's new owners were visiting... she was a love - even as she sniffed my face and snuggled up to me... something the first Checkered Giant breeder I met years ago would have discounted ("oh, why do you want a Checkered Giant - they are nasty rabbits - they bite"). We are growing together here - and I am finding them opinionated yet sweet when they are understood. I like to think there are no nasty rabbits - they are misjudged by humans who think they know everything.

And I am the Bun-Tac-Toe champion here - that was a great fundraiser idea that I share with my nieces and nephews... if you ever come up with a pyramid game (hop the pegs until the least amoun is left) like they had at Howard Johnsons, but with a bunny twist, let me know!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy

Great idea, Denise! I'll look into it!


----------

